# Kissing your children on the lips.



## richie33

I was listening to the radio the other day and a topic came up by the hosts that I found interesting. The men in the studio was adamant against kissing your children on the lips. They weren't talking about teenagers.....more towards infants, toddlers and young children. 
I personally do not see anything wrong. Coming from being raised in a family were a basic hug was a far and few. I am very affectionate to my children who are 2 and 3. I will know at what age where this would be strange.
Is kissing your young children on the lips really that strange?


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall

richie33 said:


> I was listening to the radio the other day and a topic came up by the hosts that I found interesting. The men in the studio was adamant against kissing your children on the lips. They weren't talking about teenagers.....more towards infants, toddlers and young children.
> I personally do not see anything wrong. Coming from being raised in a family were a basic hug was a far and few. I am very affectionate to my children who are 2 and 3. I will know at what age where this would be strange.
> Is kissing your young children on the lips really that strange?


I am not a parent. However, I grew up in a very affectionate family. My parents, siblings and extended family kissed me on the lips until I was around 7 years old. It wasn't a big deal. Whenever I ask my 4 year old niece for a kiss, she always goes for my lips.


----------



## John Lee

I think this is maybe a cultural thing? We never did it in my family although we hugged a lot. But I had a good friend (male) whose dad kissed him on the lips or face probably until he was a teenager. It seemed weird because it wasn't what we did, but at the same time it didn't seem weird the way they did it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I always loved kissing my little baby on the lips til he got to that drooly teething phase

I kissed him all over his whole face He was so soft and pretty...his baby breath was all sweet and warm. ugh too cute for words! He used to open his mouth so I could make kissy noises bc it would make a clicking sound echo in his mouth,he loved that LOL

I see nothing wrong with giving your kids a peck on the lips.


----------



## Wiltshireman

Nothing wrong with kissing your kids on the lips as far as I am concerned, as they get older they will let you know if / when they are uncomfortable with it and you have to respect that so just make the most of them whilst they are little / happy to play along.

Then again I blow "raspberries" on baby’s tummies and love to tickle toddlers.


----------



## Sun Catcher

I kiss my children on their lips and they kiss their children on their lips. I don't kiss the grands on their lips when small, I am not the parent, but they usually start offering their lips when they became toddlers and I can't resist. Am talking dry quick smacks here, nothing exchanging fluids, lol.

We hug a lot too, both when meeting and when leaving.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Nothing odd about that. Every now and then when saying goodbye to my parents after a visit they both still will. Not always but they do. I always did with my girl and she still will sometimes at 15. Sometimes the cheek - just depends. But it's not sexual or weird. Just a peck.


----------



## Miss Taken

I guess I'm repressed. I only kiss my kids on the lips when they're little. I suppose I've never consciously thought of it but I kiss my youngest on the lips and my oldest on the cheek. Now that he's 18 months, my son is kissing everyone and everything he can lol. I love it.


----------



## pidge70

Miss Taken said:


> I guess I'm repressed. I only kiss my kids on the lips when they're little. I suppose I've never consciously thought of it but I kiss my youngest on the lips and my oldest on the cheek. Now that he's 18 months, my son is kissing everyone and everything he can lol. I love it.


Awwwww!


----------



## pidge70

I only kiss my 4yr old on the mouth. I think if I did that to my 24, 21 and 14yr old girls they would tweak out!...........:rofl:


----------



## larry.gray

When I learned about BJ's as a kid, that's when I wouldn't kiss my mom on the lips anymore.


----------



## Pandakiss

Yea Larry, that's what I though at a certain age too...ewww lol

But no I don't kiss my kids on the mouth. I have a lot of oral sex, and it's not right (to me personally) to go and kiss someone else. 

When hubby and I started having sex, coming from a single parent household) suddenly I stopped sharing a drink with my mom. She would try, but I would say no or try and get out of letting her drink after me. 

IDK, maybe I'm just OCD about it. I don't let my kids drink off me, and we don't share a ice cream cone or anything. Not lip gloss or lipstick. 


Several years ago, I had a pop or water maybe, my mom was like ooo gimme some, I said "No. Sorry, go look and see if it's some in the fridge." She got mad, and tried to rant and rave, I just said very sharply, bluntly, and shortly, why would you want to eat or drink off a person you are not married to??? She said what difference does it make, "I'm not sick", very noble of her to think of others, I said that's great. And just repeated my question why would you want to eat or drink off a person you are not married to. 

So, she said why it's not like you *long pause* I said you don't know, that's why we don't do those things. Of course it was all caps, she really never did get it. 

So that's my take on it


----------



## jld

Never done it. Didn't grow up with it. 

Same for dh.


----------



## larry.gray

Pandakiss said:


> Yea Larry, that's what I though at a certain age too...ewww lol
> 
> But no I don't kiss my kids on the mouth. I have a lot of oral sex, and it's not right (to me personally) to go and kiss someone else.


At the same time.....

When I perform oral sex, I'm only kissing where they came out of.


----------



## Ikaika

I come from a touchy feely culture, not uncommon to kiss children on the lips, kiss a relative or friend of the opposite sex on the cheek when greeting them. None of this sexual, just the way we are in our culture. We are a very sexual culture, but there is clear understanding between what is sexual and what it not but it may not seem as apparent to someone from the outside. It is who we are. 

Probably not very good if you want to reduce the spread of viruses or bacteria which is why so many of my ancestors died of Western diseases introduce with each wave of ships arriving at our shores in the early years.


----------



## tacoma

Pandakiss said:


> But no I don't kiss my kids on the mouth. I have a lot of oral sex, and it's not right (to me personally) to go and kiss someone else.


So I guess you won't hold their hands either.

Either that or you don't manually stimulate your lover ?

:scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## happi_g_more2

My parents are 30 years older then I am and we still kiss on the lips from time to time. I kiss my children no less then 100 times a day. Lips, cheeks, foreheads, arms, knees, feet. Ill smack their naked butts and raspberry their stomachs. I plan on acting like this till they tell me to stop.


----------



## Pandakiss

tacoma said:


> So I guess you won't hold their hands either.
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or you don't manually stimulate your lover ?
> 
> 
> 
> :scratchhead::scratchhead:




No I probably don't if I don't feel I had washed my hands really well. And if we had a usual night of sex, I don't nuzzle them or put my face on their face either. And I guess continuing strangeness I won't touch them if I'm wearing my pjs. I know my husbands penis and other body fluids have been on there. 

When they were younger, I would grab a shirt off the floor and put it on and hug them before they left for school. But to answer you no. No I don't. I mean I just had it on his penis with spit and pre cum, even though it's dry now, I can still smell him on me. 

When they come in from school I have washed my hands many times over and washed my face, put on make up, and brushed my hair, and brushed my teeth, and have on different clothes. So I'm free from bodily fluids from sex. But I still don't kiss them on the mouth.


----------



## larry.gray

tacoma said:


> So I guess you won't hold their hands either.
> 
> Either that or you don't manually stimulate your lover ?
> 
> :scratchhead::scratchhead:


I wash my hands with soap and water. Not so with my mouth.


----------



## WadeWilson

tacoma said:


> So I guess you won't hold their hands either.
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or you don't manually stimulate your lover ?
> 
> 
> 
> :scratchhead::scratchhead:



Soap and water works well for hands.
Sometimes mouthwash is not enough (mentally)....

No I just don't. Maybe for me, I see the mouth as an instrument for intimacy, thus it looks/sounds bizarre to me. Honestly that's my mental on it. 

The physical is germs, especially in the instance of toddlers and young children, my germs are not their germs, and their germs are not mine.

As far as sex in its correlation to the subject, after or even near the same timeframe in a day, no I would not after oral. And even in the event of any sexual activity, hand holding would only occur in a protective situation of course granted proper hand washing procedure had been used.

But to us, not really a big deal, our kids (well most of them) are not really the touchy type... So no big deal.


----------



## over20

richie33 said:


> I was listening to the radio the other day and a topic came up by the hosts that I found interesting. The men in the studio was adamant against kissing your children on the lips. They weren't talking about teenagers.....more towards infants, toddlers and young children.
> I personally do not see anything wrong. Coming from being raised in a family were a basic hug was a far and few. I am very affectionate to my children who are 2 and 3. I will know at what age where this would be strange.
> Is kissing your young children on the lips really that strange?


What radio station was this? That is a little creepy



And if we all think about it ,we greet family and friends with pecks on the cheek, hand shakes and yes even a kiss on the lips, we know where our lips have been and know where another's lips may have been.........don't over think things....human touch is a great gift.


----------



## over20

larry.gray said:


> When I learned about BJ's as a kid, that's when I wouldn't kiss my mom on the lips anymore.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Wiltshireman

Our youngest is three and a big part of his bedtime routine is to go around the room and kiss everybody goodnight. Not a problem when it’s just the family there (although his brothers 9 & 14 prefer a hug from him) but he insisted on kissing all the ladies who had come over for the WI (women’s institute) planning meeting my wife was hosting the other night.


----------



## richie33

over20 said:


> What radio station was this? That is a little creepy
> 
> 
> 
> And if we all think about it ,we greet family and friends with pecks on the cheek, hand shakes and yes even a kiss on the lips, we know where our lips have been and know where another's lips may have been.........don't over think things....human touch is a great gift.


If Barbara Walters talked about it on the View would it be a little " creepy"?


----------



## over20

richie33 said:


> If Barbara Walters talked about it on the View would it be a little " creepy"?


You know you are right, didn't think of it like that..

I just thought that it wasn't a topic men would discuss on the air.

Sorry


----------



## Unique Username

I see absolutely nothing wrong with it whatsoever.

My 14 yr old still kisses me in front of friends etc.

I would say that if the kid decides they don't want to do it anymore - then go with the flow and kiss them on the cheek or forehead instead.

It is NOT a romantic kiss on the lips for crimony sakes - just a peck and perfectly natural to those that wish to do it.


----------



## arbitrator

*I come from a very affectionate Southern family. While some sections of it actively are light lip-kissers, the overriding majority are not. I have never been an advocate of kissing anyone on the lips except for my wife, or a significant other(GF). And no one else!

Now while I am definitely "touchy-feely," some members of the clan are not. I can hug my oldest son without the least equivocation; the youngest son hates it beyond anything. But I still love him and respect him and he does the very same to me!

To each his own!

P. S. Now as far as my skanky XW is concerned, I'd never touch her lips again ~ I just really don't know where any of those lips have been!*


----------



## MyHappyPlace

I'm 30 years old and still kiss my daddy on the lips when I'm leaving his home. My mother on the cheek as she's always wearing lipstick. My oldest son is 15 and still surprises me occasionally with a quick peck before jumping out of the car but other times it's an awkward one armed hug across the seats. lol My youngest, a 6 year old girl, still kisses all family on the lips. If we are leaving my parents' house, she has to make her rounds and give "baby love" where she hugs everyone around the knees, tips her head back and strains upward and puckers until the person leans down to her to give her a smooch. (Keep in mind, she's got the physical size of a 3 year old). It's rather hilarious to watch some of the people over 6' having to bend down from the waist 3' as she has their knees trapped.


----------



## DoF

Kissing babies on the lips is one thing.

Once they are toddlers and on........kissing on the lips is beyond weird/awkward to me. 

Creepy to say the least.

But who am I to judge......just how I feel. There is only one person in my life that gets a kiss on the lips, that's my wife. Kids/family etc all get cheek kisses. 

I do find it extremely hilarious that American society looks at European man as gay or whatever (I've caught SO much crap over this over the years) when they kiss each other on the cheek.....yet it's completely acceptable to kiss ANY family member on the lips?


----------



## Maricha75

I am 38 years old and I still kiss my daddy on the lips. It's not all the time, but I, as well as my sisters, still do it. And, I still kissed my mom on the lips, including the last day I saw her. My sisters, I kiss on the cheek. My sons and daughter, I follow their lead, but so far, the two younger ones are still on the lips. They are 5 and 7. My 13 year old has switched over to cheek, and I'm perfectly ok with that. My nieces and nephew are all on the cheeks. As for any other family members, it is cheek, if anything. Anyway, I see nothing wrong with it, no matter the age.


----------



## EI

*Re: Kissing your children on the lips*

We must be a kissy family because we all kiss each other on the lips. Our daughter is 26 and we kiss on the lips, our sons are 24, 23, 21, and 19 and they all kiss me on the lips. B1 and our daughter always kiss goodbye on the lips. B1 and the boys have this macho/manly thing that starts as a handshake and ends in a bear hug.... (no kissing, though.) And, of course, I love getting slobbery, chocolate pudding face kisses, on the lips, from our grandson. I kiss all my cousins, aunts, and uncles on the lips. 

Maybe it's a family thing, a cultural thing, or even a southern thing..... I don't know. 

When our oldest, and only daughter, got married, B1 had the traditional job of "giving away the bride." Poor guy, I didn't know if he was going to make it through the day, I really didn't. I was actually concerned when the minister said "Who gives this woman's hand in marriage" that B1 might remain silent.  So, when B1 managed to lift her veil, kiss her on the lips, and barely choke out the words "Her mother and I do," I was pleasantly surprised when he turned to the groom, cupped his face in his hands, and kissed him on top of the head. I thought it was such a classy gesture. He was truly welcoming our son-in-law into our family.


----------



## Maricha75

My dear, EI, it's not just a southern thing. And my oldest has that macho thing with my husband, too. But bear hugs, kisses, and cuddles with the little ones, often. I can't imagine anything less than that.


----------



## pidge70

Sorry Maricha, it is a Southern thing......Georgia girl here......:rofl:


----------



## Maricha75

pidge70 said:


> Sorry Maricha, it is a Southern thing......Georgia girl here......:rofl:


Hey! I'm not a southern girl in the slightest! 
Born and raised in Michigan and only lived in Florida for a few years. Mom never lived in the South, either. Maybe it's genetics?


----------



## pidge70

Maricha75 said:


> Hey! I'm not a southern girl in the slightest!
> Born and raised in Michigan and only lived in Florida for a few years. Mom never lived in the South, either. Maybe it's genetics?


----------



## mishu143

My culture is also very kissy when it comes to greeting one another. WE ALL KISS ON THE CHEECK FOR HELLOS AND GOOD BYES.

I do allow my kids to give me kisses on the lips so long as we are not sick, And I only do it because they are tiny right now and eventually they wont want to peck me with their tiny lips. My son cut that off when he was 6 but my daughter is loving it right now...she is three. So Yea, I think it does get weird after a certain time or if it is done in a way that isn't innocent, but like I said my son was 6 when he cut me off, and it wasn't like he was pecking me all the time. I would say 75% of his kisses were anywhere else on my face except the lips. 25% were lip pecks and those tiny lips were the best little pecks a mommy could want. Thank god I still have my baby girl... hehe... girls are so much sweeter...


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I was thinking more about this topic and realized my little boy is darn lucky I started realizing how important affection is for babies and kids. My mother never kissed us,hugged us,anything. It was almost a relief to get sick enough that she would have to be caring toward us because otherwise,total ice queen ALWAYS. 

I couldn't imagine making my little guy grow up without kisses and snuggles and verbalization of love from his momma. And I'm not even one of those super moms either. Just a girl who knows what it's like to grow up without.


----------



## Alisha1

I don't think that it is strange at all. It is showing love which is what young children need. And crave. Each parent can do what they want to do but I think that it is sweet.


----------



## DoF

ScarletBegonias said:


> I was thinking more about this topic and realized my little boy is darn lucky I started realizing how important affection is for babies and kids. My mother never kissed us,hugged us,anything. It was almost a relief to get sick enough that she would have to be caring toward us because otherwise,total ice queen ALWAYS.
> 
> I couldn't imagine making my little guy grow up without kisses and snuggles and verbalization of love from his momma. And I'm not even one of those super moms either. Just a girl who knows what it's like to grow up without.


:iagree:

x2

We just don't kiss on the lips....


----------



## richie33

DoF said:


> :iagree:
> 
> x2
> 
> We just don't kiss on the lips....


Cause it's "creepy"


----------



## DoF

richie33 said:


> Cause it's "creepy"




To say the least.......creepy is "speaking softly"


----------



## Herschel

Necro alert: While searching, I came across this thread. I am a die hard, no lip kissing for kids. It is really creepy to me. During the summer, when I was dropping my boys off at camp, a woman was walking her kid to the door (he was her height) and they were holding hands, they stopped and kissed. I started to vom a bit in my mouth.

I will say that we are all really affectionate. We hug a lot and the kids always say "I love you" and whatnot. We don't anymore, but when holding hands, squeeze squeeze meant "I love you".

Just no kissing on the lips...


----------



## Cosmos

I don't think it's strange, but it's something I've never done with my son, even though I've always demonstrated a lot of affection towards him and always will :smile2:

I have a vague memory of an elderly relative who used to kiss us children on the lips as children, and it isn't a very pleasant memory.


----------



## ILoveSparkles

This thread is a few years old, but since there's been a few new posts I thought I'd join in! :smile2:

My son is 6 and most of the time he chooses to kiss my cheek. Sometimes he will kiss me on the mouth which can be uncomfortable sometimes because he will grab my head, kiss me on the lips and not let me go so it looks like we are making out. I have to pry him off me. Awkward in public. I don't want that kind of kiss at any time though. Lip pecks are fine (which he does most of the time), but not the other ones.

Right now, he's the perfect height so that when he runs up to kiss me before I can get to his level, he kisses my boob. He obviously has no idea that's where he is kissing - he's just expressing his love.


----------



## Spicy

Italian mama here. Maybe it is cultural, dunno.

Kiss my baby girls (13, 18) on the lips every night before bed.
Kiss my mom (and dad before he passed) on the lips in greetings and goodbyes. 
I even kiss my mother in law on the lips in greeting which makes her really giggle sometimes. She says, "Your my girl! My only daughter! No one else ever gives me a kiss on my lips!" She thinks it is super sweet!

DH thought it was a bit odd at first because it wasn't the culture in his family, and it is just he and his brother...so two boys...so mama hasn't gotten kisses from them in forever. He got used to it quick, as did the rest of the fam. 

Love kisses...y'all have seen my Avatar right? lol. :x


----------

